# Оптимальный баян для музыканта-любителя.



## sedovmika (4 Июл 2015)

Имею вот такой цельнопланочный (латунь) баян мастера В.Ф. Куницина. Внутри химическим карандашом сделана пометка "1936 года 8 июля изделан" и фамилия, иницалы мастера. Настроен в разлив, подгонка язычков в проемах качественная, звучание, отзывчивость, динамический диапазон лично меня впечатляет (имею с чем сравнить). Но главное, он ниже (31 см) гармони Тульской 402, на 1 см уже (19 см), при сравнимом весе (ровно 6 кг с ремнями). По этим причинам играть на нем удобно и не утомительно - отзывчивость мгновенная, правая почти приближается по легкости нажима к Роланду и превосходит Супиту. После этого берешь в руки Рубин, и вот она тяжелая борьба с баянам при попытке что-то извлечь. Высокий, из-за этого "крутится" при игре, хотя и изменил точки крепления правых ремней, Сжимать надо как экспандер, с приличным усилием, высокие голоса еле-еле пищат. Не лучше дело с Этюдами, - утомительные силовые упражнения. 
Конечно диапазон только 46 кнопок (вплоть до соль 3 октавы), но для любителя больше и не надо. Зато сверху донизу они все рабочие, с хорошим звуком. 
Все это наводит на мысль что зря стали наращивать число кнопок, добавлять 6 ряд слева, увеличивая массу инструментов. Для любителя ведь достаточен и такой небольшой баянчик?
 Вот видео:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEqCidGRI-0


----------



## Slawa (5 Июл 2015)

Хороший инструмент. Голоса звонкие. Только вот мех кажется пропускает- вы фразу не можете доиграть до конца. Вот мне недавно попадал в руки инструмент (выбирал ученику) размером с Этюд, но качество просто удивительное. Я на нем поиграл минут 40 - никогда на таком качественном инструменте (из простых баянов) не доводилось играть. Чуть потяжелее Этюда, но звук - просто супер. Без названия - какой-то мастеровой. Вообще малый вес и габариты инструмента - большое преимущество. Раньше на этом сайте было видео выступления Алена Музикини (французский композитор и аккордеонист) - так он играет на маленьком однотембровом аккордеоне (кнопочном) с небольшим диапазоном. И ведь как играет! Улыбается, кайфует сам и публику радует. Потому что инструмент не слишком тяжелый


----------



## sedovmika (5 Июл 2015)

Основные ошибки которые испортили баян - это ненужное увеличение диапазона, добавление 6 ряда в левой, переход на кусковые планки, замена ели фанерой и т.д. Это увеличило вес и размеры, что резко уменьшило его транспортабельность и удобство игры (особенно стоя). Ведь гармошку под мышку и пошёл гулять по деревне! Современные баяны не потаскаешь так весь вечер. Особенно меня удивляет вес этого баяна, около 6 кг, хотя он полностью цельнопланочный (бас заемный, 3-х голосный). Правда Акко и Гусаров делают такие небольшие баяны, но они все-таки заметно больше и тяжелее и дорогие.
Попробую загрузить фото этого идеального, имхо, инструмента для баяниста любителя.


----------



## sedovmika (6 Июл 2015)

Почему усовершенствование любительских баянов привело к ухудшению всех его характеристик? Потому, что была потеряна обратная связь с потребителем, баяны стали выпускать по шаблону, приспособленному к поточному (или почти) производству. А раньше конструкция совершенствовалась под неослабным вниманием заказчиков, и так постепенно нарабатывались оптимальные характеристики и конструкция баяна. На цельнопланочном баяне меньше мензура, а ведь насколько легче играть! Сравнил с Этюдом: 16мм против 17, 5 мм. 15 кнопок на правой имеют протяженность 240 мм против 263 мм у Этюда. В левой контроктава "лежачая", что позволило кардинально увеличить объём камер, и не смотря на меньшие размеры язычков, бас звучит лучше чем у Этюда. В правой толщина планки примерно в 2 раза тоньше чем у "Поляны", я подумал вначале что они типа от губной гармошки (вес!)... Но опять же звучат ярче и громче чем у "Этюда", а отзывчивость и динамический диапазон в разы лучше. Вот почему бы не скопировать наиболее удачные модели кустарных баянов и не запустить их в производство. Подгонку язычков наверное могут выполнить высокоточные станки, но это уже другая тема...


----------



## MAN (6 Июл 2015)

sedovmika (05.07.2015, 16:04) писал:



> Ведь гармошку под мышку и пошёл гулять по деревне! Современные баяны не потаскаешь так весь вечер.


sedovmika (06.07.2015, 09:59) писал:


> Вот почему бы не скопировать наиболее удачные модели кустарных баянов и не запустить их в производство?


 Вы это серьёзно? Насчёт запуска в производство инструментов, копирующих "изделанные" в 1936 г.? Вот теперь, сегодня? А кто их покупать и кто играть на них станет, кроме таких вот белых и, будем говорить прямо, не первой молодости ворон как мы с Вами? Много ли наберётся нынче нашего брата баяниста-любителя, чтобы из-за нас имело смысл производство налаживать? И, кстати, как с деревней быть, ведь разнообразными и многочисленными ошибками "испортили" лиходеи не токмо баян, а и её матушку. У Вас "оптимальный баян" уже есть, так позвольте осведомиться, часто ли Вы с ним вечерами по деревне гуляете?


----------



## sedovmika (6 Июл 2015)

Во многом с вами согласен man, но, как говорится что невозможно человекам, возможно Богу. Ведь вся деревня переехала в города, и там много тех кто любит гармошку или баян. По всей стране таких много, просто не все сидят на форумах. Баян, гармошка всегда будут востребованы, не всем по вкусу элекронщина, это уже на уровне генов. Кстати, ученые утверждают что человек имеет "генную память", и самое поразительное, что она бесконечна. Чудеса да и только! Т.е. вся информация от первого человека, пра-пра-пра...пра(деда, бабушки), записывается и передаётся до каждого живущего сейчас. Поэтому ничто не забыто и никто не забыт! Это небольшое отступление, а так конечно, не хожу по деревне, но всегда беру баянчик на дачу, очень люблю играть!


----------



## askurpela (6 Июл 2015)

MAN писал:


> sedovmika (05.07.2015, 16:04) писал:Ведь гармошку под мышку и пошёл гулять по деревне! Современные баяны не потаскаешь так весь вечер.sedovmika (06.07.2015, 09:59) писал:Вот почему бы не скопировать наиболее удачные модели кустарных баянов и не запустить их в производство? Вы это серьёзно? Насчёт запуска в производство инструментов, копирующих "изделанные" в 1936 г.? Вот теперь, сегодня? А кто их покупать и кто играть на них станет, кроме таких вот белых и, будем говорить прямо, не первой молодости ворон как мы с Вами? Много ли наберётся нынче нашего брата баяниста-любителя, чтобы из-за нас имело смысл производство налаживать? И, кстати, как с деревней быть, ведь разнообразными и многочисленными ошибками "испортили" лиходеи не токмо баян, а и её матушку. У Вас "оптимальный баян" уже есть, так позвольте осведомиться, часто ли Вы с ним вечерами по деревне гуляете?


Таки есть смысл в производстве подобных баянов - они незаменимы при обучении маленьких детей. 
Сами посудите: на чем ребенку будет легчеи интереснее играть - на плохо отвечающем ширпотребном "Этюде", житомирском "гробу" или на подобном "кустарном" инструменте?
Конкурировать может только хорошая "терка", но их уже мало, к сожалению.


----------



## vev (6 Июл 2015)

*askurpela*, 

А в чем "есть смысл" и какой? Коммерческий? Не думаю.
Да. Ребенку это будет удобнее, но сколько тех "ребенков" в настоящее время обучается? Все это обсуждалось в Павловские времена долго и упорно. Логика обучения присутствует, но никакой логики для коммерсанта там нет и в помине. Рынок диктует. Ну не будут покупать то, что дороже китайца, как не объясняй про качество.


----------



## MAN (7 Июл 2015)

askurpela (06.07.2015, 22:26) писал:


> Таки есть смысл в производстве подобных баянов - они незаменимы при обучении маленьких детей.


 Значит мы говорим немножечко о разных вещах, Вы о баяне для обучения музыке детей, а я (и, как я понимаю, автор темы) о баяне, с которым сегодняшней "многочисленной генетической деревенщине" было бы сподручно гулять по городским улицам и бульварам. Требования к инструментам двух этих категорий далеко не во всём совпадают. Это первое.
Второе: переход на кусковые планки, фанеру, штампованные детали механик и т.д. произошёл, я думаю, вовсе не из-за потери "обратной связи с потребителем", как глубокомысленно изрёк давеча *sedovmika*, а просто в силу естественного стремления к удешевлению массового производства. Снижение же качества хоть и связано с этим, но лишь отчасти. То есть я хочу сказать, что, воспроизведение конструкции старинного мастерового инструмента в нынешних условиях серийного производства вовсе не гарантирует его высокое качество, а вот стоимость наверняка увеличит весьма существенно, так что мечтать о появлении таких вот современных лёгких качественных цельнопланочных и при том доступных по цене "полубаянов" конечно можно, но это, увы, лишь мечтами и может быть.
Третье: считать увеличение диапазона, добавление уменьшенных аккордов в готовый аккомпанемент (а сюда же, видимо, по логике уважаемого Михаила следует отнести ещё систему готово-выборного аккомпанемента и многотембровость) ошибками, испортившими, якобы, баян, по меньшей мере странно.
И наконец по поводу "электронщины" и "генной памяти". Здесь я с вашего позволения приведу цитату из книги А. Макаревича "Вначале был звук":Цитата:


> У меня нет доказательств, но я знаю, что употребление человечеством музыки, нанизанной на бездушную механическую долбилку, добром для него не кончится. Мы впускаем внутрь себя неживой, нечеловеческий ритм, и живой ритм нашего организма вступает с ним в резонанс. Нельзя все время есть консервированный заменитель мяса, какими бы приправами его не посыпали. Мы мутируем незаметно для себя самих, но очень быстро.


И я здесь совершенно согласен с автором, мы в самом деле мутируем. Уже мутировали и очень сильно. В том числе и вся та "деревня", которая умудрилась в своё время пережить и войны и коллективизацию, а в ходе индустриализации переселилась в города и веси городского типа. Ибо очень давно и часто употребляем вместо настоящей музыки этот самый консервированный её заменитель.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

У меня возникает непреодолимое желание убрать розлив (он на уровне немецких аккордеонов), но до смерти боюсь испортить звучание инструмента. И, главное, не могу для сравнения найти ноту в "унисон", все кнопки добросовестно настроены "по-аккордеонному". Но играть одно удовольствие (засиживаюсь в два раза больше, чем раньше, на других инструментах). "Поляна" хороша, но когда на твои колени обрушивается 13 кг (почитай пуд) веса, чувствуешь дискомфорт. А тут у меня пошла мода на "раскачку", разваливание", "непосредственную"  позу при игре (как некоторые дети играют непринужденно по Ютубу). Мне кажется что из-за этого я могу играть долго, не утомляясь. "Прощание Славянки" я подобрал буквально за час (правда когда-то играл ее в школе). 
В рассуждениях Man конечно есть рациональное зерно, правда. Но кроме логических выкладок остается еще нечто иррациональное (я думаю это любовь к музыке). А Макаревич повторяет старые истины, которые давно известны - ведь дети плачут на оперных спектаклях, пугаются, им это не по нутру. А простая, мелодичная музыка им по нраву. Из всех ВИА мне нравится только АББА, там много мелодичности. Для русской музыкальной культуры вообще не характерны танцы с бубнами, барабаны и протчая безобразия. Самое больше до чего дошли - ложки!


----------



## MAN (7 Июл 2015)

sedovmika (07.07.2015, 12:33) писал:


> В рассуждениях Man конечно есть рациональное зерно, правда. Но кроме логических выкладок остается еще нечто иррациональное (я думаю это любовь к музыке).


 Набросаю типичную картину, свидетелем которой мне лично доводилось бывать приблизительно сто тысяч мильёнов раз. Лето красное, солнышко, лазурное небо и общее благорастворение воздухов. И вот в выходной день где-нибудь за городом, у водоёма, так сказать на лоне чарующей взор среднерусской нашей природы расположилась иррациональная, однако вполне безмятежная компания отдыхающих молодых пра-пра-пра-...внуков и пра-пра--пра-...внучек первобытного пещерного русского гармониста-баяниста, поборника мелодичности и простоты, а неподалёку стоит автомобиль, из распахнутого багажника которого надсадно ревёт и бухает исполинским сабвуфером какое-нибудь "ытс-ытс-ытс, ёу-оу-ау". Окрестные лягушки от ужаса на всю оставшуюся жизнь забывают как квакать и рыба скоропостижно тонет в реке по причине разрыва плавательного пузыря и полного отчаяния, а Вы изволите толковать о генетически заложенной в нас учёными всенародной любви к этнической музыке вообще, а также детском неприятии оперного искусства и танцев с бубнами в частности!


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

Ну чем нас кормят, то и в нас произрастает. Но к какому-то возрасту человек начинает задумываться, мыслить, и прозревает наподобие Макаревича. Тогда он обращает взор к "Оптимальному баяну для любителя хорошей музыки!"


----------



## MAN (7 Июл 2015)

Для того, чтобы начать любить хорошую музыку, человеку вовсе не требуется глубоко задумываться и трезво мыслить, а уж тем более достигать преклонного возраста, а нужны по-моему совсем другие условия:
1 (наиважнейшее) - чтобы она как можно чаще звучала;
2 (очень желательное) - чтобы её любили те, кого любишь и уважаешь ты сам.sedovmika (07.07.2015, 12:33) писал:


> У меня возникает непреодолимое желание убрать розлив...


 Стало быть баян этот отнюдь не оптимален.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

Ну на вкус и цвет товарищей нет, некоторые требуют чтоб был розлив, некоторые наоборот, тут оптимальность подбирается настройкой голосов.


----------



## MAN (7 Июл 2015)

sedovmika (07.07.2015, 15:36) писал:


> Ну на вкус и цвет товарищей нет, некоторые требуют чтоб был розлив, некоторые наоборот


 Ага! А некоторым четырёх октав нехватает, кому-то уменьшённые аккорды подавай, кто-то желает щёлкая переключателями тембр изменять, а самым капризным вынь да положь выборку в левой! Поди тут подбери оптимальную конструкцию для инструмента, чтобы всем сразу угодить, да чтобы ещё весил баян мало, был компактным и стоил не шибко дорого.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

И правда что...


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

Ну что Вы, Бог с Вами какие уменьшенные, 5 октав, тембры, выборка для любителя? А вот размеры, вес, приличные голоса...


----------



## MAN (7 Июл 2015)

sedovmika (07.07.2015, 16:08) писал:


> Ну что Вы, Бог с Вами какие уменьшенные, 5 октав, тембры, выборка для любителя? А вот размеры, вес, приличные голоса...


 Если руководствоваться Вашей логикой, то выходит, что любителю-баянисту и голоса хорошего качества не особенно нужны, всё равно ведь репертуар у него примитивный, да и играть толком не умеет. Стало быть остаются только размеры и вес, чтобы хвать баян под мышку и пошёл бродить одиноко - деревню на уши ставить, девушкам всю ночь спать не давать.  И дешёвый чтоб. Не жалко чтобы было, ежели чаво...


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

Хорошо Man, пусть мои выводы не убедительны для Вас. А есть ли у Вас собственное мнение какой должен быть оптимальный баян для любителя? За и против, и мне интересно Ваше мнение о представленном мною инструменте (там видео есть в начале, посмотрите пожалуйста, может быть оно поможет Вам определиться с ответом)?


----------



## MAN (7 Июл 2015)

sedovmika (07.07.2015, 16:56) писал:


> ...мне интересно Ваше мнение о представленном мною инструменте (там видео есть в начале, посмотрите пожалуйста, может быть оно поможет Вам определиться с ответом)?


 А я смотрел, Михаил. И слушал. Баянчик действительно совершенно замечательный, что тут ещё скажешь. И Вам, как человеку имеющему возможность играть на нём, я по-хорошему завидую.
Что же касается моего мнения о том какой баян для любителя оптимален, то я в принципе против такой постановки вопроса, вот в чём дело. Это же всё равно, что выяснять, скажем, какая девушка больше подойдёт в жёны преподавателю географии - из шахтёрской семьи с зелёными глазами и длинной русой косой или наоборот дочка железнодорожника, курносая и весёлого нрава.  Я за то, чтобы на свете было и звучало как можно больше баянов. Хороших и разных. В том числе и в руках музыкантов любителей.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2015)

Спасибо!


----------



## sedovmika (20 Ноя 2015)

Вот все-таки убрал разлив, баян стал звучать интереснее. Инструмент имеет как-бы "утробный", "густой" звук. Долго искал причину, потом нашел. Оказывается резонаторы первого и второго голоса имеют акустическую связь, т.е. соединены между собой. Причем в деке мы имеем два отверстия, по одному на каждый голос, но в резонаторе камеры голосов сообщаются между собой! Это придает голосам "гармошечный" звук, даже после настройки инструмента в "унисон". Впервые вижу такую конструкцию, по крайней мере в серийных инструментах камеры каждого голоса изолированы друг от друга, - наложение звуковых волн происходит уже после отверстий в деке, при открытии клапана. Помимо настройки в унисон (хотя некоторые голоса немного "ушли" через пару недель игры), улучшил компрессию (хотя еще можно поднять примерно на треть, - резервы есть), инструмент приобрел вот такое звучание


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Ноя 2015)

Мне видео очень понравилось. Невольно вспомнился Юрий Горин в фильме "Менялы".))
"Полез под кровать за протезом,
А там- писаришка штабной... ""
С Вашей актёрской внешностью и умением играть на инструментах можно делать карьеру.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо! Очень рад Вашей оценке! Ведь мы играем не только для себя, но и другим должны показывать свои "шедевры" и инструменты заодно. Эта ветка больше для любителей и их инструментов, так что можно смело выкладывать свои видео, надеясь что шибко никто не осудит...


----------



## erema (1 Дек 2015)

http://avito.ru/601769405 товарищи, приветствую вас! Подскажите что за аппарат? Для начала хватит и как они по звуку?


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Дек 2015)

Надо определиться, что такое "для начала", и какое будет продолжение. И когда.

Баянчик так себе. Басы в сравнении с туляками и тем более кировцами- никакие. Басовая механика дешёвенькая, всё хлипко. В правой от экземпляра к экземпляру разлив абсолютно непредсказуем. То ли там смены настройщиков имели разные взгляды на музыку, то ли не знаю почему. 

Для самого начала- пойдёт. Поиграть неделю, и идти искать что-то лучше. Или успокоиться и перестать быть музыкантом.


----------



## glory (1 Дек 2015)

Я уже как то писал что название "Креминне" как термин часто используют вместо ругательства, когда надо дать хар-ку баяну соответствующего качества и звучания...))


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Дек 2015)

erema писал:


> http://avito.ru/601769405 товарищи, приветствую вас! Подскажите что за аппарат? Для начала хватит и как они по звуку?


Крикливый, лёгкий. Для халтур покатит.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Дек 2015)

*Евгений51*, Евгений51 писал:


> . Для халтур покатит.


Для нормальных халтур не покатит. А электрички во многих регионах отменили)).


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > *Евгений51*, Евгений51 писал:. Для халтур покатит. Для нормальных халтур не покатит. А электрички во многих регионах отменили)).
> > Та же гармошка, при хорошей игре На ура. И не устанешь таскать. (свадьбы, банкеты)


----------



## erema (1 Дек 2015)

У меня Рубин 1975г так-то еще есть готово выборный 61*100 про него что скажите?просто хотел еще один, чтоб аккордеон вельт, рубин и еще что нибудь. Значит будем копить на цельнопланочный.


----------



## Gross (1 Дек 2015)

glory (01.12.2015, 18:00) писал:


> "Креминне" как термин


на этом фото с авито как раз старая модель "Креминне", о которой у меня приятные воспоминания. Но- из-за старости инстр-та вряд ли он хорош.


----------



## erema (12 Дек 2015)

Дркзья, приветствую вас!По случайности стал обладателем мастерового 3х голосого баянчика на латунных кусковых планках и регистрами на тыльной стороне грифа Встречался кто с такими?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Дек 2015)

erema писал:


> Дркзья, приветствую вас!По случайности стал обладателем мастерового 3х голосого баянчика на латунных кусковых планках и регистрами на тыльной стороне грифа Встречался кто с такими?


Сперва написал целый трактат. Потом всё стёр по скромности. 

Просто два слова. Где Вы на нём будете играть?


----------



## erema (12 Дек 2015)

Дома)) Забыл кое что еще сказать, планки не все латунь, резонаторы  комбинированы


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Дек 2015)

Если там всё работает, и эргономика устраивает- этот факт можно только приветствовать. Не всем же трудиться на макаронной фабрике.))


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Дек 2015)

erema писал:


> Дома)) Забыл кое что еще сказать, планки не все латунь, резонаторы  комбинированы


Да знаю я..., сам сейчас над таким колдую)) Только постарше лет на 20.


----------



## erema (12 Дек 2015)

Так я в силу своей тугоумственной слабости все же не сообразил из ваших слов нормальный инструмент али что?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Дек 2015)

Он нормальный, как предмет для оказания нашего глубокого почтения тем, кто давно ушёл из этой жизни. 
Есть племена, которые ставят части тел умерших предков в комнате, и им просто это необходимо.
Я- всецело за то, чтобы люди играли на таких инструментах. Это улучшает карму, позволяет в некотором роде проникнуть в прошлое.
Но к музыке и её современному восприятию, увы , это не имеет никакого отношения.


----------



## erema (12 Дек 2015)

Я так понимаю вы поклонник роландов и других более навороченых инструментов, на которых в клубах для молодежи хиты исполнять или я ошибаюсь и совершенством для вас классика в лице ясной поляны?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Дек 2015)

Вот совсем нет. Я обожаю советские баяны. И даже их иногда чиню. Но одно дело 1960-е и 1970-е. И совсем другое дело эти динозавры безымянного мастера. Работы там- много, а на выходе звук весьма на троечку.


----------



## erema (12 Дек 2015)

Ну  не знаю, мой рубин намного хуже звучит чем он.Залоги у него хорошие хоть он и старенький, отклик тожеина уровне.Хотя я наверное не с тем сравниваю


----------



## krep_kospit (27 Дек 2015)

Товарищи, простите, что не в тему, а как вам "тембр"? Отчаялся искать хороший трёхрядный баян(ну не обучен на четыре-пять рядов), а тут вроде и хорошее состояние, и регистры(https://m.avito.ru/tyumen/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_tembr_5_registrov

_otl._sost-e_573266977). В Е-бург нет возможности съездить, да и в Тюмени я не местный. вот, выжидаю, до сих пор...


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Дек 2015)

krep_kospit писал:


> Товарищи, простите, что не в тему, а как вам "тембр"? Отчаялся искать хороший трёхрядный баян(ну не обучен на четыре-пять рядов), а тут вроде и хорошее состояние, и регистры


По моему отличный вариант Лучше чем в Вашей ссылке. 
https://www.avito.ru/novosibirsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/moskovskiy_zakaznoy_dosta
vka_po_rf._est_video_687822015
 Там же он дает ссылку на Ютуб с обзором. И регистры может не понадобятся.
 И да прибудет с вами Сила.


----------



## krep_kospit (28 Дек 2015)

Dmvlad/ писал:Довольно мажорный для меня, но того, думаю стоит. Спасибо за ссылку. Я так понял, у продавца и другие инструменты есть, надо глюнуть.
PS. Свой оффтоп удалю вечером.


----------



## vyachek (24 Янв 2016)

А вот про такой баян может кто-то что-то сказать? Хочу купить для коллекции.


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Янв 2016)

Если честно, то я бы эти дрова даже для коллекции не взял-)) Для коллекции и не только, а чтобы играть на баяне получая удовольствие или обучаться лучше уж Тульский заказной, тот который типа Ясной поляны ,  с готовой левой и 61 по моему в правой, трехрядный, цельнопланочный, годов 80х , Ну или если совсем раритета хочется, то модель постарше , годов 50-х, тоже Тульский заказной, которые шли в белом корпусе похожим на холодильник-)) Эти баяны - реальные баяны в том понимании как говорят  Русский баян-)) Среди этих баянов частенько встречаются просто офигенные экземпляры по звуку.

ИМХО-))


----------



## vyachek (24 Янв 2016)

Dmvlad (24.01.2016, 20:04) писал:


> Тульский заказной, которые шли в белом корпусе похожим на холодильник-)) Эти баяны - реальные баяны в том понимании как говорят  Русский баян-)) Среди этих баянов частенько встречаются просто офигенные экземпляры по звуку.


А ведь точно, были давно такие белые баяны. Звук -супер - как у поляны. Приходилось играть.
А раритет хочется иметь не для того чтобы играть. Просто из чувства удовлетворения, что он у тебя есть - старинный советский баян. Из уважения к прошлому.


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Янв 2016)

*vyachek () писал:
*
Были и есть еще в запасниках народных. ..вот про такой баян я говорил , тот который белый и древний, с латунными цельными планками-))


----------



## vyachek (24 Янв 2016)

Dmvlad/ писал:


> *vyachek () писал:
> *
> Были и есть еще в запасниках народных. ..вот про такой баян я говорил , тот который белый и древний, с латунными цельными планками-))


Возможно он и есть. Давно было. Помню только, что белый, заказной, пуговицы на шурупах. А зрительно затрудняюсь представить.


----------

